# Drip Tips by All Star Vapor Designs



## Alex (13/9/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (14/9/14)

Those are so rad!

I'm still on the hunt for an awesome drip tip.


----------



## BumbleBee (14/9/14)

Those look so cool, look like mini kayfuns

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Those are so rad!
> 
> I'm still on the hunt for an awesome drip tip.


 
http://www.bullboxmods.com/

http://www.driptipdesignz.com/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (14/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Those are so rad!
> 
> I'm still on the hunt for an awesome drip tip.


My search ended with wide bore pyrex. Great mouth feel, full flavour and none of those irritating hot bites from funnelled vapour which normal tips usually do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/9/14)

They look pretty awesome... but I have to resist getting anymore drip tips for now.... but I do like the mix and match options along with the different acrylic bands you can get for them!


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (14/9/14)

These drips tips look really nice! Great concept and design! Hope we can get these here someday


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/9/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> These drips tips look really nice! Great concept and design! Hope we can get these here someday


 
Well we can if enough people are interested. We could do a group buy... but based on previous possible group buys for drip tips people don't want to spend over R400 for a drip tip.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (15/9/14)

Thanks for your input on this @Rob Fisher! R400 for a drip tip is actually quite pricey.


----------

